# wie kann ich bei lan-modus bots reinstellen?



## DBGTKING (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo leute ich habe ein Problem ich weis das Crys 1,Crysis Wars ein lan modus hat und auch schon ausprobiert.Ich habe erstens aber kein Internet und auch nur ein Freund und könnte höchstens mit 8 leuten lan party machen.Wenn ich mehr leute haben wollte müsste ich fremde leute einladen das möchte ich aber nicht.Da ich aber nicht gegen meinen Freund sondern mit meinem Freund im Lan modus spielen möchte wollte ich mit Bots spielen.Doch wie stellt man denn da Bots ein und keiner weis wie man denn nun bots einstellt.Auch bei Gta 4 hies es lan modus doch sobald ich lan modus machen möchte sagt der immer keine Verbindung vorhanden bzw verfügbar.Liegt es an dem Fehlenden Windows Live oder fehlt mir da ein Bot mod,weil ich kein internet habe fällt schonmal Hamachi usw weg.

Auch Bei Call of duty modern Warfare 1 und 2 würde ich sehr gerne mit Bots spielen

Wer ne idee hatt bitte schreiben.Egal zu welchen spiel auch immer weil ich möchte nicht die ganze zeit Command & Conqer die stunde Null oder Operation Flash Point Dark Rising zocken.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (24. Oktober 2011)

Kannste vergessen, Wenn ein Spiel das nicht intregiert hatt geht es nicht.
Es gibt nee mod für MW1 pezbots aber diese sind recht dähmlich.

mein vorschlag nimmt doch unreal tournament 3 oder 2004 da sind bots drin.Und bessere Spielmodi.
In black ops gibt es ein trainingsmodus der auch als lan modus funktioniert und da gibt es auch bots.
ich wünschte auch das in COD 6 mw2 bots geben würde.Endlich dort mal ctf Spielen oder taktischer modus schade, ist aber leider so.


----------



## onslaught (26. Oktober 2011)

Battlefield2 geht auch mit Bots, beim LAN_Server einrichten kannst du das über %-angaben einstellen wieviele Pixelkumpel/Gegner du haben möchtest, works fine

edit: Natürlich Version 1.5


----------

